# Favorite trigger action



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

Easy enough to explain. Have at it.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

I like DA/SA because it offers the widest variety of carry options. DA with safety off, SA with safety on, DA with safety on.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

*Dredd* refers to "selective double action." Only a small minority of DA pistols offer the function he describes, as most have a safety, a lever, or other dingus that safely drops the hammer.

For pure ease of shooting, I like SAs, specifically the 1911. But the Glocks I actually carry have the hybrid "safe action" trigger, which allows more than adequate precision in an overall design that offers greater reliability than the 1911.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I chose DAO, because I have come to believe that it is the safest trigger mode for *concealed carry* -- especially in-the-pocket concealed carry.
For competition or for fun, I'd chose SA semi-auto every time.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I chose DAO, because I have come to believe that it is the safest trigger mode for *concealed carry* -- especially in-the-pocket concealed carry.


You need to change your name to Steve Double Eagle for that.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

submoa said:


> You need to change your name to Steve Double Eagle for that.


No, not "Double Eagle." Colt hasn't made a good pistol for years and years.
Look more closely at my photo.
Try Steve Semmerling instead.


----------



## Sidewayz (Nov 30, 2007)

I'd like to see LDA(light double action) added to the poll. I've not shot one but would be interesting to see how members feel about it who have shot LDA. I believe Para-Ordnance has the market on this as they designed it.

Im considering buying a Para Carry 9 so this could be useful. To me at least.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Never shot a LDA. The Walther AS is the closest as in SA the striker is only half-cocked, so the trigger pull finishes cocking it back, then releases. I think Glocks are similar, but they're still considered SAO (safe action). I'm not a big fan of DA as the longer/heavier pull causes more inaccuracy if the trigger is yanked in a stressful situation, but for some, the added length and weight helps prevent a ND. For me, SAO.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

There are different triggers that excelt at different jobs. But since you asked for our favorites, SAO is mine. DAO is excellent for concealed carry, but with the right hoslter SAO works too.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Some clarification:

Most Sigs are traditional DA. Some (P250, DAK's) are DAO, and a few are SAO.

The LDA is a DAO. So is a Kahr, Keltec, P99 QA, and most striker fired pistols. The Glock and the M&P are also classified as a DAO. Most striker fired DAO's partially precock the striker to improve trigger pull. The LDA is not striker fired.

The Springfield XD is _technically_ classified as a SAO, because the striker is fully cocked. However, as fas as _I'm_ concerned, it's a DAO. The trigger pull is similar to the Glock & the M&P.

The Walther P99 AS is nothing like a LDA. It is a traditional DA that is striker fired. When in SA mode the striker is completely cocked, and pulling the trigger releases the striker. My P99c is well broken in, and has a SA trigger pull that breaks like glass at about 4.5lbs. No one who had ever fired the LDA and the P99 AS would think the two were similar.

IMO, the Kahr trigger is the one that is most similar to the LDA.

As to a _favorite_ trigger action, I don't have one. For me, it would be dependent on the task at hand. Each has it's pros & cons. If I could only have one semiauto, I guess I would choose traditional DA because of it's versatility.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> *Dredd* refers to "selective double action." Only a small minority of DA pistols offer the function he describes, as most have a safety, a lever, or other dingus that safely drops the hammer.
> 
> For pure ease of shooting, I like SAs, specifically the 1911. But the Glocks I actually carry have the hybrid "safe action" trigger, which allows more than adequate precision in an overall design that offers greater reliability than the 1911.


I suppose so, like SIg for example has a decock lever, but no safety unless you specifically order that option. Most H&K pistols have a variety of variants, and Variant 1 has the safety lever with decocking function. So one could use it in DA mode with safety off, DA mode with safety on, or SA mode with safety on.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Good job clarifying, *James NM*. To get the acronyms out of the way:

SAO = Single Action Only (gun can only fire if cocked)
DA/SA = Double Action/Single Action (gun fires the first shot via trigger-cocking, then reverts to single action firing)
DAO = Double Action Only (gun only fires in trigger-cocking mode)
Safe Action = a Glock-owned marketing term for a gun that is partially cocked by slide cycling, but must be fully cocked via trigger movement (the gun is literally carried "half cocked")


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

DA/SA for me. Love the action options of my Beretta and HK.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I voted SA, for my XDs, which ARE single action. Particularly, after a little trigger work by Springfield.. My XD45 now feels much more like a Kimber than a Glock.

My Keltec is loooong pull DAO. No safeties, just a mile of trigger.

For precision work.. SAO. For pocket carry, DAO.

JW


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

Personally I like the trigger on my Witness. It's DA/SA, but it has a half cock and a hammer lock safety. this gives me several SAFE ways to carry. Hammer down with safety on or off, half cocked with safety on or off, or fully cocked with safety on.
The half cock also gives a 50% reduction in length of trigger pull.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I actually prefer the single actions like my SIG P220 SAO, but I've got more Glocks than anything so I went for the vote safe action. I shoot my Glocks in SA mode after the first round anyway.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ram Rod said:


> ...I shoot my Glocks in SA mode after the first round anyway.


Huh?
Please explain.
As I thought I understood the workings of the Glock "safe action" trigger, every shot is fired with exactly the same trigger action.
Is there something I don't know about, here?


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Huh?
> Please explain.
> As I thought I understood the workings of the Glock "safe action" trigger, every shot is fired with exactly the same trigger action.
> Is there something I don't know about, here?


I think maybe Ram Rod is referring to shots after the first pull that can be performed with the shorter reset stroke. The trigger does not have to return to the full pull position. If I'm not mistaken though, the pull weight is the same as for the first shot, just that the pull is not as long.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

On the Glock, the long "take up" is actually completely cocking the pistol. After the first shot, proper trigger reset technique only allows the trigger to go forward enough to reengagement "click," and avoids the long cocking pull.


----------



## JeffsSig (Jul 13, 2008)

I had to vote Other.

DAK on Sigs.

Need I say more:smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Sidewayz said:


> I'd like to see LDA(light double action) added to the poll. I've not shot one but would be interesting to see how members feel about it who have shot LDA. I believe Para-Ordnance has the market on this as they designed it.
> 
> Im considering buying a Para Carry 9 so this could be useful. To me at least.


Those LDA Paras are really nice I don't have one (yet) but have shot a couple.

Most of what I carry are single action but I still wont go as far to say it's my all time fav or I wouldn't have Sigs, My Browning Pro-40.


----------



## sfmittels (May 3, 2007)

I voted "Don't care", but that's because I own a potload of handguns in SAO, DA/SA, safe action, and DAO, and I rotate my training with all of them. If I carried a handgun as a primary weapon for a living (ie: LEO), and I had my druthers, I'd choose a DA/SA SIG or FN. But I'm not LEO, so I train with everything to be as proficient as possible with all systems. Pray we never have a SHTF scenario, but I'll be ready to grab whatever is the most handy. Hopefully, an AR, AK or a 12-gauge.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

I voted for traditional DA. My Rami does not have a decocker and the safety can only be engaged when the hammer is in the cocked position. So I can carry chambered with the hammer down or cocked and locked.


----------



## Big_Jim (Jan 18, 2008)

Easiest to shoot is the 1911 trigger for me.


----------



## hunter18372 (Sep 16, 2008)

Traditional DA/SA for me is my favorite for carry.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

DA/SA....why limit yourself when the situation may not allow you to pre-cock the hammer or whatever. No safeties to fumble with or forget about under duress or other "proceedures" for me. I carry one of my SiG's. It's designed in such a way that the only way to get the firing pin to engage the primer, you have to cycle the trigger. Works for me and I've been fine with this design for over 18 years. BTW, yes, I keep one chambered at all times.


----------



## kornesque (Oct 8, 2008)

Had to choose "other" as I'm a borderline DAK fanboy. Didn't think it quite fit under DAO.


----------



## biotech (Oct 16, 2008)

The action would depend on the type of firearm I am using and purpose. The only requirement I have is smooth, crisp and not a lot of take up.


----------



## Gearheart (Nov 21, 2008)

DA/SA with a decocking lever. As versatile as I could want.


----------



## J_B (Jul 6, 2007)

Dredd said:


> I like DA/SA because it offers the widest variety of carry options. DA with safety off, SA with safety on, DA with safety on.


Took the words right out of my mouth :smt033


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

My current favorite is the "Safe Action" trigger in my M&P PRO, being reworked as we speak by the M&P Demi-God, Dan Burwell. I fondled HIS personal M&P9L this morning, before handing over my baby...

OH... MY... GOD.... Like no other non-1911 trigger I ever felt. Better than my Soringfield Armory Custom-Shop trigger. Better than the trigger in my Ruger M-77 .308!

I'll have a range report when she gets home, but if it's half as good as his personal gun??? I thought the factory PRO Series Trigger was good (it's now residing in my M&P9C... :smt033). The factory sear block from my 9c is on its way back to PA inside my PRO-Series frame, to get the full treatment... 3.5lbs, reduced reset, reduced overtravel, LENGTHENED reach, full polish job, sear reshape... All of it.

Looking forward to getting it back, and taking it out for a high-speed run-through...

JeffWard


----------



## BigdogBro1 (Jan 4, 2009)

For carry I like my Sigs DA/SA with a round chambered and decocked. I practice DA first shot alot. I'm becoming good at it and feel very comfortable using it this way.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

A month ago I would have had a hard time choosing between DA/SA and SAO. Now that I have my Sig I find that while the SA mode is not as sweet as my Les Baer, the versatility more than makes up for the difference.


----------



## ECHOONE (Dec 10, 2008)

SAO is the most accurate,easiest and safest for me personally,I've tried most and always go back to the SOA, carry cocked and locked never scared me and I always felt very safe that way!


----------



## cig (Apr 17, 2009)

I like my XD9SC best, but I like the features of my Taurus pt111 mil-pro. It's a SA/DA trigger with a manual saftey. It always fires SA unless a FTF or a light strike. Then it converts to DA. Just seems like a neet feature. A lot of people don't like Taurus, but this gun has had 1500 rounds fired through it and only 1 FTF. And that was just a bad round.


----------

